# Invincible Roaches



## Let it Snow (Feb 23, 2019)

I have not seen a Cockroach, since the last time I was in South Carolina. I've never seen one in my house. This is Western PA., but I know they are everywhere.


----------



## PestGuy (Jan 15, 2018)

We don't use any of the products that were used in this study, and we get great cockroach control. Combinations of non-repellent liquid residuals mixed with IGRs, as well as at least 2-3 different gel baits, dusts, and granulars always take them out within 1-2 months. Abamectin is garbage.


----------

